# Free Kreg Cabinet making booklet



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

KREG Basic Cabinetmaking book in PDF format - SlickDeals.net Forums


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Somethings wrong: 
*403 - Forbidden*


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

see pdf file below

=====


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Bobj, I thought it was right there to click on the posted link, maybe not, Tom


----------



## Larry Strawson (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for the link, good read.

Positive rep added

Larry


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Tommyt654 said:


> KREG Basic Cabinetmaking book in PDF format - SlickDeals.net Forums


Thank you both for that !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

istracpsboss said:


> thank you both for that !
> 
> Cheers
> 
> peter


+1


----------



## cheecht (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Frank. Glad to have you as a member.


----------



## brokenhill (Dec 27, 2011)

*KREG_Cabinetmaking_Booklet*

Thanks for sharing ........ much appreciated. 

=====[/QUOTE]


----------



## vinhtruong (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## packattack (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks, some good info....


----------

